# Lap & D&C Help



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Had a Lap and D&C on Sunday and whilst the care I received was wonderful the information about these proceedures has not been explained at all !! 

Can anyone help with these questions :-

1) I had proceedures due to a suspected eptopic - Am I at a greater risk of an eptopic in the future ?

2) I have stitches   how long until the dissolve ?

3) I really want to have a bath !! But I am scared of getting the stitches wet - is it ok to bath (I have been having a shower so I dont smell but have not been getting them wet)

4) The D&C and Lap did not solve the problem and HcG still rising (nearly 500 now !!) has anyone else had this happen ??

Thank you all

Tashja xx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI MrsG

I have asked the question about stitches and answered varyed.Mine were in 14days and i took them out myself only because i couldn't see the nurse until next week.I phoned about having a bath i was told to take the dressing of the next day and as long as they weren't glue stitches to have a bath or which ever felt comfortable.I was given a post op leaflet but was very basic but also i found i have been forgetful after the op so iam trying to remember what they did and didn't tell me.
The post i put up was stitches after lap it was on he bottome of this page but maybe on page 2 now.
I don't know whether any of this helps.I hope you are feeling better soon.

Take care

bookworm


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun

As far as I was told I have dissolveable stitches !?? This is why I am worried to bath - just in case !!!

I dont think I have become forgetful !!

Tashja xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Mrs G,

So so sorry to hear what happened, I had nearly the same happen so can help a little. I'm not a nurse but have learnt a lot in the past few weeks!
1) - Yes you do now have a greater risk of an ectopic in the future - when you next get pregnant you will have to have an early scan. I will be having hcg tests constantly, as a low rising hcg level can be a symptom of an ectopic - unfortunately when you have a heterotopic pregnancy  hcg level monitoring doesn't always help!

2) My stitches were supposed to dissolve themselves, after two weeks i prodded them in the bath and they fell out! Any problems pop along to your practice nurse, they are only supposed to last ten days!!

3) I also went through a d & c and was allowed my first bath when i went home which was a week after my operation, though after a lap and dye last year i was told only to shower for first two weeks, so i should check that out with hospital. 

4) Did they actually remove the pregnancy by doing the lap? Mine had ruptured by the time i pointed out i thought i was having an ectopic as well as a miscarriage, so they had to cut me fully across. My levels were about 600 four days after op and i was told sometimes they can go up slightly before going down! (I wouldn't trust anything i was told though!!) 
The only way they can guarantee to remove the ectopic pregnancy is by removing the tube, it only takes a tiny bit of placenta to be milling around (left from the op!) to implant and start growing somewhere else, causing another ectopic pregnancy. Your hospital should be monitoring you every 48 hours with hcg tests, if it is still up they might decide to give you an injection of mexa...something - this can only be done if your hcg levels are below 1000. My hospital forgot to do my blood tests... i had to ask!! 

The experience is quite a shocker so please ask for help if you need it!

A really good website is www.ectopic.org

But please feel free to message me, I'll be on here for a while!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Even if I am trying naturaklly there might be an eptopic !?? as this was through IVF !??

Feeling low at the moment - think the last few weeks are catching up with me !??

I am in tomorrow for a blood test 

Thanks Emma

Tashja xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry I am so worked up !!!

Hubby has just said that during the Lap my tubes were clear and therefore they are not classing it as an eptopic !!??

I have no idea what is going on at all - 1 dr says tubes clear no sign of embryo and no idea why hcg rising and other dr saying as I went to theatre I was having a m/c so they did a D&C !!?? 

I need to talk to them tomorrow but I keep getting differant stories !??

Tashja xx


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Tashja

God I'm so sorry that you've had this awful heartbreaking experience and that its been going on for so long.  I really wanted to send some love your way, I'm not surprised you're feeling down, those Drs and all that confusing information is just terrible, I really hope that tomorrow you have the answers you deserve, kick up a stink if not..this is YOUR body, you need to know the full information as the not knowing holds you in limbo, unable to do any sort of emotional healing from this........

Best of luck
Sending you my love and prayers

Penny


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Mrs G,

God, how confusing this must be for you!!

Surely there's got to be a pregnancy somewhere because of your hcg levels. Ask them tomorrow about having the injection mexa...something? Also ask them whether they checked your ovaries, abdominal wall, bowels etc during lap? 

Sorry, if i've scared you, i just realise how un-informed doctors are about ectopics.


Good luck

Love Emmak


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tashja

So sorry to hear that u havent been given the information that u need

I cant answer the question re the ectopic but i think u do need clarification from a medical professional

Re the stitches i have had 6 laparoscopies and had dissolvable stitches in almost all  of them sometimes they can take 2-3 weeks to dissolve 

I was told was ok to bath after 3-5 days so i think u would prob be ok even if just a shallow bath

I cant help re the rising hcg either sorry

Thinking of u honey
Emilyxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

They have offered me the mexecyl-thing but I have had that many injections I cannot face anymore and I will not be able to concieve safely for 6-12 months after having it   So I turned it down.

Just getting myself worked up.  I will be fine !!  Thank you all.

Tashja xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi MrsG

Hope you got on ok today!

thinking of you

Emmak


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

mrsg i really hope after all you have been through that you have now got some answers to your questions.
i myself have had four ectopics of which 2 were self resolving,but i had a laparoscopy with the last one and tube removed,but the first one i had treated with,and i think its the one you have been trying to work out,methatrexate.take care.lol.xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you hun !!

HcG has gone uip again today and is now 600+.  I am still worried but I am in hospital tomorrow so will ask them about te things you have mentioned.

Thank you again 

Tashja xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Tashja,

was just reading this board to catch up on everything. 

It sounds like you have been and are going through so much sweetie, and you seem to be so strong! I'm so sorry that you haven't been given all the information you need - everything must be so confusing for you.

I just wanted to say good luck for the hospital tomorrow, and I hope that everything is sorted out and back to normal for you very soon.

Love Lou W xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Mrs G

Cant help with your questions, but have been following your story and just want to wish you all the best for a full recovery!

Natsxx


----------

